
Musk: Model Xmas Show - apaprocki
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/680209450976673793
======
kobayashi
Branding the company as the coolest out there is arguably just as important as
the technology itself. While it' not technically that difficult to create that
demonstration, it's still fantastically fun to watch. Musk and Tesla continue
to nail it on the Cool Factor.

It's very much in line with Apple's branding strategy -
[http://blog.erratasec.com/2015/12/tesla-is-copying-apples-
bu...](http://blog.erratasec.com/2015/12/tesla-is-copying-apples-business-
model.html#.VmGBZHo8KrV)

------
teh_klev
Very well done.

This is based on the original Carson Williams display from 10 years ago:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmgf60CI_ks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmgf60CI_ks)

------
revelation
Better quality version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY_AOA-F0Jw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY_AOA-F0Jw)

~~~
chrononaut
Interestingly given the shot, quality, and the nature of the video, this
particular version looks like a manipulated series of individual photographs
until about 50 seconds in.

------
spo81rty
Love it!! Way better than the 007 mode on my Model S as an Easter egg.
Although, 007 is cool too... This was to a whole different level though.

------
iask
It's amazing to see how much control is given to the onboard computers. I
would've never thought the doors would be automated too. Isn't this a safety
risk?

~~~
ygra
The doors are automated because they have two hinges that turn independent of
each other so the car is able to control how much space it needs to the side
and above to open the door.

------
bhauer
Good ol' TSO. Who would have guessed the Savatage guys would have had so much
success making Christmas music of all things.

------
untilHellbanned
Read the tweet replies. "Elon you are amazing!". Oh how humans love adoration
aggregation. Highly confident Elon's sole role in this whole process was
signing off on the idea no doubt concocted by some far away from home recent
MIT grads/Telsa employees.

Early New Year's resolution for HN: Reclaim the hero worship for yourself that
you've given away too much of to Elon Musk Elizabeth Holmes Mark Zuckerberg.

